

FarFaria: Netflix for children's books  - gboruk
http://content.usatoday.com/communities/technologylive/post/2012/05/farfaria-netflix-for-childrens-books/1#.T7Ezpp9Ys2B

======
mcherm
That's not Netflix for children's books. That's an app with 100 books in it
(particular books that have been written for the app, not familiar children's
books).

Now your local library... THAT is Netflix for children's books. Except that,
unlike Netflix, it is free. At least for now... our library system is under
attack and unless things change, free public libraries may not exist in a
generation.

------
GuiA
Really cool concept, good business model, well made app. Definitely
recommended for any geeky parent with kids who wants to bring the modernity of
21st century technology into the multi-millenia old act of telling stories to
the younger generation before the night falls.

That being said, their massive amount of content is produced by underpaying
recent grads from top art schools (my girlfriend did some work for them). That
way, they get extremely high quality illustration skills for an extremely low
price.

I hope that situation will change soon— children oriented iPad apps are taking
off, and high quality illustrations have a big role to play in that— I think
parents appreciate the value in a finely drawn story. But yet illustrators are
still very much underpaid, especially in contrast to the developers of these
apps.

~~~
jpadkins
I feel for the illustrators, but its supply and demand in effect. There are
lot more good illustrators than good developers out there.

~~~
GuiA
Very true. But I do hope that the rise of the iPad creates a bigger demand for
talented illustrators.

------
bobx11
We are still doing the library for the young ones - I don't see myself wanting
my offspring staring into the bright iPad screen all day reading or especially
before nap and sleep at night when it can disrupt them.

~~~
ars
Can't you dim it? If the iPad is brighter than the other surfaces around it,
it's not set correctly.

